
An app that empowers people to review Vegan products. They donate $1 per review - GlobalOwls
https://app.adjust.com/41g3mgo?label=5e28af1736c07c00206423d4&fallback=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.abillionveg.com
======
sddfd
Oh I love the idea that you need to _pay_ to leave a review. This way it
becomes harder to fake a large number of reviews.

~~~
A_Parr
Few enough people can be bothered to leave reviews for free, charging for them
is going to drive that number even lower. So people paying for fake reviews
need to buy fewer to get results.

